# udev SYMLINK not linking properly

## andermic

ok, my problem is pretty straight forward, however I have no idea as to what is going on. I created a udev rule for my Creative Zen Nano Plus to be symlinked to nano in /dev:

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0002F68C047B8E0E", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="nano"

When I run udevstart it creates the symlink like it should, however if I try to mount it I get this error:

mount: /dev/nano is not a block device

So I look at what it is with 'ls -l /dev/nano' and I get:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2006-05-22 22:23 /dev/nano -> usbdev1.19

And... I notice that everytime I plug it in, the last two digits increment one, so if I plug it in again is will be usbdev1.20. All I want is for /dev/nano to be linked to /dev/sdb1, any ideas on why this isn't happening correctly?

----------

## desultory

Probably because you are linking to the wrong device node, try adding NAME="sd*1" to the rule, running udevstart then plugging the device in. While highly useful, udev is neither magic nor psychic.

----------

## andermic

ok, I changed this line:

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0002F68C047B8E0E", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="nano" 

to this:

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0002F68C047B8E0E", NAME="sd*1", SYMLINK="nano" 

and nano gets linked to sd_1 and I can't mount either item.  I once again get the errors:

mount: /dev/nano is not a block device

mount: /dev/sd_1 is not a block device

So I think udev is just not making the device correctly or something, however I really don't know because I'm not all that familiar with udev.

----------

## desultory

It should work if you change the line to:

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0002F68C047B8E0E", NAME=="sd*1", SYMLINK="nano" 
```

Note the == attached to NAME.

----------

